# 1st haircut eek....



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm taking Alfie for his 1st haircut on Thursday!! I'm worried the groomers will cut him too short. His coat is lovely at the minute but is quite long and really hard to keep unmatted and clean. Does anyone know what kind of cut I need to ask for when I take him, to make sure he doesn't end up scalped?

Thanks Leone


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm taking Alfie for his 1st haircut on Thursday!! I'm worried the groomers will cut him too short. His coat is lovely at the minute but is quite long and really hard to keep unmatted and clean. Does anyone know what kind of cut I need to ask for when I take him, to make sure he doesn't end up scalped?
> 
> Thanks Leone


Try asking for a puppy cut and ask then to use a comb on the clipper. Combs come in different lengths so if you don't want his fur any shorter than 1 inch ask them to use a 1 inch comb all over - then they can't cut him too short. Also take a few prints of photos of the look you are after especially round the face which I think they will scissor cut. It's a bit like taking your toddler for a first haircut then seeing them cut all the baby curls off  but has to be done as keeping him clean and mat free is so important. He'll be fine.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Leone I think loads of people have had this problem myself included.... I think they say to ask for a puppy cut, or take some photos off here of what you like. I think some groomers just find it easier to scalp .. its probably easier to shave it all off rather than shape it.. less work . Good luck just know what you want and either show them or make sure you tell them.... I couldnt stop laughing the first time Wilf was cut I think I offended the groomer but I just could nt help it x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

great idea about taking some photos. I'll make sure to say I dont want him shaved. A friend of a friend took her cocker spaniel to one groomer who sheared her dog to within an inch of his life and the poor woman cried when she picked him up! Least you didn't do that Karen!!  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looked like a totally different dog, different face and everything .. and it was the way he was looking at me, as though "whats up?" mind you at least I could see his eyes , probably hadn't been able to for a while lol ..... good luck, and if you dont like it it'll grow back and dont use them again x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mandy surely you weren't sitting waiting for Alfiedoo to finish writing her post like I was were you ... oh no sad secrets out lol x


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2011)

My advice is definately take photo's and be very clear what you want doing....when i had my other Cockapoo, god bless him, he got scalped on his first haircut....i cried, he looked so awful....even he looked depressed If i had a paperbag i would have used it when going out walking!! The worse thing was i went back to her three times and was very specific the other 2 times but she still cut him like a poodle....you need to be very clear he isn't a poodle.....when i got Missymoo i researched and went to someone who knows cockapoo's and she does a fantastic job, it was worth the time and effort.
Good luck, i am sure Alfie will be fine...x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> great idea about taking some photos. I'll make sure to say I dont want him shaved. A friend of a friend took her cocker spaniel to one groomer who sheared her dog to within an inch of his life and the poor woman cried when she picked him up! Least you didn't do that Karen!!  x


Oh that's so sad, and funny. 
best of luck with the first cut!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think the common cut for a cockapoo is called a 'teddy bear cut' but I agree with others advice, id deffinatly take a photo with you, have a search round the forum and gallery and see if anyones takes your fancy, then the groomer can claim they didnt know what you wanted,


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea i heard its called a teddy bear cut (nice shaggy style) also the breeder i went to see said have them shaved underneath and around their inside back legs and she also had the dogs beard cut short but left everything else on his face long (so he wouldnt drip food or water on you after he'd eatten) her cockapoo looked gorgeous


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm getting Dylan done as soon as he's recovered from his op but the groomer said that he's so matted in places close to his skin that he'll either need hours of dematting or a short cut, so I'm dreading it. Her initial estimate of £20-£25 also went up to £60 when she saw him! I really want to keep his beard and face shape at least.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone! Great news! Alfie had his 1st hair cut today and looks gorgeous. I asked for a puppy cut and they did a great job. He's not too short and they have retained that lovely teddy bear look. The funniest thing is his eye lashes are to die for, they are so long and look like he's wearing false ones!!You couldn't see them before for all the hair! . Thanks to all who gave me such good advice (as usual) x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Pictures!!!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

I know!!!! I'm sorry, promise I'll concentrate and get to grips with how to post some soon. I'm a real techno dunce


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

nearly there! got photos onto an album on photo bucket (phew)roud: just need to work out how to get them onto here next! Thats my task for tomorrow!  x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just copy the IMG coad it should be the 3rd white box. when you hover over the photo with the curser.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> nearly there! got photos onto an album on photo bucket (phew)roud: just need to work out how to get them onto here next! Thats my task for tomorrow!  x


Would love to see pics - great that they did what you wanted. Same with Flo's eyelashes - they are bright orange and about 1 inch long.

You could just paste a link to your photobucket album in your post. When you are in photobucket just copy the URL (web address) then paste it into your post 

This is what mine one is and you can look at my Flo album by clicking this link...
http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Leone lol ... glad your happy , looking forward to seeing the results x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

*Name of groomer?*



lynne said:


> My advice is definately take photo's and be very clear what you want doing....when i had my other Cockapoo, god bless him, he got scalped on his first haircut....i cried, he looked so awful....even he looked depressed If i had a paperbag i would have used it when going out walking!! The worse thing was i went back to her three times and was very specific the other 2 times but she still cut him like a poodle....you need to be very clear he isn't a poodle.....when i got Missymoo i researched and went to someone who knows cockapoo's and she does a fantastic job, it was worth the time and effort.
> Good luck, i am sure Alfie will be fine...x


Hi Lynne, where did you go? I need a good groomer and I live in N Devon


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2011)

I go to Louise who is in Burnham on sea....she is great....she scared me the first time as she told me off cos of Missy's knots....that was partly because i left it until she was about 8 months old before she had her first cut and she hated been groomed....Louise has been great in getting Missy used to it and now she is really good when i brush her.....mind you i brush her every day now as i don't want telling off again!! lol


----------

